# Quality used versus new inexpensive boring heads



## Giorgio (Feb 26, 2014)

Now that I have an R8 style knee mill there are at least a few basic tools I must have ASAP.

There are some way too expensive boring heads out there so I was lookin at comparing used, Bridgeport, Flynn or Criterion versus a new Shars and/or the no name import which I already suspect may not do even for the novice.

Anyone have experience with the Shars or want to share their experience with any of these boring heads?


Thanks


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 26, 2014)

It wasn't a Shars, but i bought a low cost boring head and got a low cost cheap boring head. I couldn't send it back and i don't sell my *^^&&# on Ebay, so i still have it. The biggest problem was that it was very loose in the adjustment. I just kept watching EBay for a bargain (not cheap ) Criterion. About three months later i picked one up that had an odd arbor. It was a screw on arbor. Changed it to what i wanted and came out ahead of an R-8 or mosre taper unit. 
All that said other Shars stuf i bought hasn't been that bad. Most seems usable to me a hobbyist.


----------



## Senna (Feb 26, 2014)

I prefer quality and I'd take a quality used tool over a cheap new tool every day and twice on Sunday.
Be patient, set up eBay searches for newly listed items you want and pounce when one appears at a price you're willing to pay.


----------



## twstoerzinger (Feb 26, 2014)

I went through the exercise in looking for a good, used, quality boring head for an R8 mill.
After several months, I was finding that the "good stuff" was either abused / worn out, or was too much $ for what I was looking to spend. Then, I had need for a boring head. I ended up buying an import set from Shars. I think mine is the 2" set. It has a threaded arbor, so you cannot run it in reverse. It came with 6 or 8 brazed carbide boring bars to handle just about any boring configuration - and a handy plastic box to hold it all.

It's made in China, but Shars China tools seem to be a little above other China-made tools out there. I have been running it now for 6 months or so - with no regrets. I did change out some of the socket head set screws with US made screws. The China ones tend to round out easily with a good hex wrench. There is a fair amount of lash in the radial adjusting screw - but if you run older machines, you are already accustomed to keeping track of which side of the lash you are on.
If it's for occasional use (not everyday or production), you might consider one. Someone told me that Shars also has a rigid arbor model which allows you to run either direction. I didn't find it in their on-line catalog, but it might be worth checking.

I'm still on the lookout for a quality, US-made boring head.

Terry S.


----------



## Giorgio (Feb 26, 2014)

yes .... i have been watching ebay and am always wondering about condition 

looks like the no name isnt worth it. and the shars needs minor attention and if you can find a quality used in the price range.. go for it.

and on that note is the same to be said for Fly Cutters, seems like such a simple device, are those import just as iffy?


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 26, 2014)

Not having actually bought one from Shars I can't say for sure, but if I needed one I wouldn't be afraid of the Shars. Just keep in mind that it's still from China. As Terry said you might want to replace the setscrews with US.


----------



## richl (Feb 26, 2014)

I have no experience with the quality difference of china against used us for boring bars/jigs, but i do have experience with china made flycutters to us. I purchased a set from ebay, and a used flycutter from a machine liquidator... no contest. The used tool was 3x the mass and weight of the smaller more fragile looking new unit (which has 3 cutters in the kit). I am leerly of using the smaller cuttsrs while the hefty used cutter gets used all the time... interrupted cuts in steel, np.... it eats them up. I would not do similar with the smaller cutters. I have taken 1/8" interrupted, while it was a touch scary, it ate it up with my old south bend mill (1hp).

Ymmv
Richer


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 26, 2014)

I personally try to find good used. Unless I have seen someone's work I trust using said tool, or it's cheap enough to be worth a shot.


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a 2" Enco and a 3" Bridgeport and I'm happy with both. Before that I just made some boring bars similar to a fly cutter with longer shanks depending on the length of the bore. I just slid the tool out and measure the dia. I used them for years


----------



## flutedchamber (Feb 28, 2014)

Two years ago I bought a slightly used Wohlhaupter boring head my my Bridgeport.  If it wasn't for the fact that two of the square toolbits were ground, I could have been sold for new.  It can do everything a Criterion head can do, and more.  I just wish I had bought it ten years ago.  

A used (not abused) quality boring head will outperform and outlast a cheap new boring head.


----------



## Gerritt (Mar 1, 2014)

A quality option is Soba (India), from Chronos in the UK. I have the 38mm one which I use on a Taig lathe. The tool is extremely well made. No slop, no rough edges.
Check on how much shipping is, and then fill up the weight to spread the shipping cost.

http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Boring_Heads_R8.html

Gerrit


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 1, 2014)

Bought one of the Asian brands several years ago after buying a "used and badly abused" Criterion one. 

First thing I did was take it apart and check the fit of the slide.  It had several spots that "bumped" and didn't feel right.  Took my honing stone and some paint thinner and started stoning the surfaces. They are semi hard, not as hard as those on a Criterion, but ok for me.  Once I did that, blued the surfaces, all looked good. Put it back together, and years later, still holding up.  Like one mentioned, I need to change out those cheesy set screws with better made ones.


----------



## mjhenks (Mar 1, 2014)

I bought the shars set.  Used it once.  Never again.  

Bought a used Criterion after that.  U

se the shars to weight my tool box down now.  I do use the boring bars that came with the set.

Ultimately, it was difficult to adjust under .002".  Otherwise it was fine.  

To me fair, I found the Criterion as a deal I could not pass up which is why the Shars was used only once but it would have been replaced anyways.


----------

